# FS: IL 2005 Altima SE-R $13,500



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry Jason. If you're unable to post in the classifieds you need to up your post count and post in the correct section.

Closing this thread accordingly.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

13.5 for a car with 87k on it; thats going to be a bit tough man..i just got mine with 63k on it for 12 here in NY..but good luck and sorry about your job/loss of SE-R


----------

